# Ik ben al drie maanden Nederlands aan het leren



## lukaa18

Is de zin juist??


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Ja! Helemaal juist.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

I weet dat dat vroeger is maar bestaan er andere manieren om dat te zeggen? Bijvoorbeeld:

1) Ik heb al drie maanden Nederlands geleerd.

2) Ik ben al drie maanden Nederlands wezen leren.

3) Ik ben al drie maanden Nederlands aan het leren geweest.

4) Ik heb al drie maanden Nederlands zitten leren.


----------



## eno2

Vroeger  

1 kan ermee door ... misschien.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, dank je!


----------



## ThomasK

Niet akkoord dat je zinnen acceptabel zijn. Zie hieonder


Alisson Pereira said:


> I weet *dat dat vroeger is* maar bestaan er andere manieren om dat te zeggen? I know that that was earlier???
> 
> Bijvoorbeeld:
> 
> 1) Ik heb al drie maanden Nederlands geleerd./ Ik leer al drie maanden Nederlands (_*Drie maand*_)
> _De 'al" is voor mij het equivalent van het Engelse present perf.  want hij impliceert: tussen toen en nu. Voor mij is er nu een soort contradictie: _hebben _geeft aan dat het leren voorbij is (zonder 'al' dus); de 'al' met presens geeft net aan dat je nog bezig bent. Er is nog  wel een variant mogelijk met die 'al' in het perfectum, nl. "Ik heb al (eens) drie maanden Nederlands geleerd", maar dan met de idee van: straks probeer ik het nog een keer... Volgens mij. _
> 
> 2) Ik ben al drie maanden Nederlands wezen leren (i Suriname).
> _Perf. en 'al' gaan niet samen. Zonder 'al' perfect, al hoor je dit soort 'wezen' niet in VLaanderen/ België. _
> 
> 3) Ik ben al  drie maanden Nederlands aan het leren geweest.
> 
> 4) Ik heb al  drie maanden Nederlands zitten leren.   (id.)


----------



## Alisson Pereira

hebben _geeft aan dat het leren voorbij is (zonder 'al' dus); de 'al' *met presens geeft net aan dat je nog bezig bent.*

Goede informnatie!!_

3) Ik ben al drie maanden Nederlands aan het leren geweest
Maar op die zin geeft 'al' nog bezig aan?


----------



## ThomasK

Bezig = aan het
al = van toen tot nu

Probleem: perfectum is voor ons in principe, hoewel: i_*k heb dat geschilderd *_impliceert natuurlijk dat het schilderij er nu is, je bent nu niet meer aan het schilderen... Di


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ik probeer nog een keer.

> Ik ben een week lang aan het schilderen geweest.

> Ik ben al een week lang aan het schilderen.

Betekenen de twee zinnen hetzelfde?


----------



## eno2

1, dat kan in 1988 geweest zijn.  It's over. 
2  je bent nog aan het schilderen.


----------

